# Sherards House Mobile Homes - Harlow - Dec 2010



## nelly (Dec 6, 2010)

Hi all.
This is my first report and is probably a bit lame compared with some of the places visited on this site, but hey ho, we all start somewhere
I was linked to the derelict places site about a week ago when somebody told me that there were some spectacular photos of my then hobby - Photos of Harlow. This site has shown me that there is another whole world out there that we never see. I really do believe that this is going to turn into a great hobby for me.

Anyway, enough rambling. The photo are of the mobile homes in the grounds of Sherards House in Harlow
The main house is a large (probably Georgian) house which Harlow Council used for temporary housing.

The main house is still occupied by somebody, as I found out when I crept in!!! So the photos are of the derelict mobile home buildings in the grounds.

Thanks for looking
Nelly
































Guess she didn't feel the same!!!








































Well, one down, hopefully many more to come


----------



## hnmisty (Dec 6, 2010)

I wonder what the conclusion of the asbestos survey was... 
Sweet poem, maybe it was after the first date 
The second kitchen is remarkably shiny.


----------



## nelly (Dec 6, 2010)

I thought I would get handy with the Cillit Bang on the second kitchen before taking my snaps, I didn't it lookin TOOOO derelict!!!


----------



## skeleton key (Dec 6, 2010)

*Hello*

nelly,
great to see you got out there & fair play to you, Lol
I knew you would 

SK 
PM on route


----------



## bradleigh1977 (Dec 7, 2010)

lol i knew people who lived in here!


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 7, 2010)

Nice first report. Well done for getting in there. 
I love the first photo cross referencing with the asbestos report cover! 
The second kitchen is cleaner than mine!


----------



## KooK. (Dec 7, 2010)

Good job, look forward to more reports. I think there should be a 'shoes' thread like the burnt out cars, I seem to find shoes everywhere! But never a pair, hmmm....strange


----------

